# Has anyone tried these bands



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

While I was scouring the net for info on a muscle strain, I stumbled on these bands, they have the same boxes as Theraband and it says they smell of chocolate just like Theraband, just a different name and colour. Same size too.

Oh and a quarter of the price, nearly forgot that little detail.

http://www.physioroom.com/product/PhysioRoom.com_5.5m_x15cm_Resistance_Band_Box_Choose_between_5_Levels/2026/39219.html


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have just measured some Theraband gold and it is .65mm, and phisioroom bands are .35mm for their strongest. So probably not such a good find after all.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

You could either double them up or make some bands for smaller ammo. Might not be a investment to try some.

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Most of the latex I buy is .030 and works fine. I'm not sure if I am reading it right. Is that 5.5m for $7.99?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Euros, not dollars. Call it $11.00 or so.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ah. :slap:


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Cheers for that.....for that price it is worth a try....have ordered a box of black.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Euros, not dollars. Call it $11.00 or so.


It's actually GBP,£. They are based in Lancashire UK.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Suffolkslingshots said:


> Cheers for that.....for that price it is worth a try....have ordered a box of black.


Good man, we are all waiting in anticipation for the results of you investment. :shocked:


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

i will chrony them when they come.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Update...got them today...went to chrony them but was getting dark and chrony would n't register....will try maybe tomorrow but don't get your hopes up...they will deffo be slower than TBG!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

One thing I have learned over the years is that not all resistance bands are created equal. And some outright suck. I will pick up resistance bands at wally world or target when I need rubber and do not want to wait for shipping. But in genera when ordering online I just get theraband.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

As promised!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry forgot to mention.

Band Length 180mm before tying pouch and tying to frame.

27-20mm taper.

9.5mm steel.

Did n't test draw weight,basically with the bands that short I could pull to the max each time so it was a true comparison....it was not about how fast I could possibly shoot them...just about comparing them at a speed I would normally shoot at.

Tim.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot for that test.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for finding them Deano...pity about the result as I quite like the black look.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Just measuring a bit of Theraband Black, the two seem the same thickness however their difference in make-up is evident by the Chrony.

Still, nothing ventured nothing gained! Gotta still be good doubled-up for target practice...?


----------

